# new Red Sonja #1 comic book covers



## CrusaderX (Apr 8, 2005)

Dynamite Entertainment is publishing a new Red Sonja comic.  Here are a few of the covers to issue #1: 

Michael Turner cover 

Joe Linsner cover 

Alex Ross cover 

Chainmail Bikini art at it's finest!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 8, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Dynamite Entertainment is publishing a new Red Sonja comic.  Here are a few of the covers to issue #1:
> 
> Michael Turner cover
> 
> ...




I really like the Michael Turner cover


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, the Michael Turner one is great...don't actually like the others, and I'm surprised I don't like the Alex Ross one. I usually love all of his work, but the pose just doesn't work for me.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 8, 2005)

CrusaderX said:
			
		

> Chainmail Bikini art at it's finest!



Isn't that technically a scale mail bikini?


----------



## Mark (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks CrusaderX!


----------



## Temprus (Apr 9, 2005)

Joe Linsner's cover says "Evil with a Sword".


----------



## Klaus (Apr 9, 2005)

It's a toss up between the Linsner and Turner covers. I say Linsner.


----------



## Krug (Apr 10, 2005)

I prefer Lisner's. Ross cover just looks bizarre and doesn't really capture much about Sonja.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 10, 2005)

I know nothing about comics. Are several different covers normal?

joe b.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 10, 2005)

When trying to overhype a comic and force collectors to spend extra money on the same thing, yes, variant covers are common.

Not as much as back in the 90s, where we had Chromed, Holographic, Lenticullar, Direct Market, Newsstand, Polybagged comics.


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 10, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> When trying to overhype a comic and force collectors to spend extra money on the same thing, yes, variant covers are common.
> 
> Not as much as back in the 90s, where we had Chromed, Holographic, Lenticullar, Direct Market, Newsstand, Polybagged comics.




Ok, I understand. I wonder if they reduce print run sizes on all but one cover to create greater value for the other covers due rarity as opposed to only to perceived value. But If they did that then I guess people wouldn't want to buy the one they printed the most of. Hrm.

joe b.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 11, 2005)

I prefer the Linsner cover. IMO, It really captures her essence best.


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 11, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I prefer the Linsner cover. IMO, It really captures her essence best.




Yeah, but Turner captures teh hotness best.

Papa likes cheesecake.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

I pretty much love all the covers...  Not sure why Ross' cover isn't getting any love.  It fits her to a "T" if you as me.

BTW:  Really glad to see her in print again... I really liked the old marvel series and her appearances in Conan.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I pretty much love all the covers...  Not sure why Ross' cover isn't getting any love.  It fits her to a "T" if you as me.




I usually love Ross' stuff, but this one just doesn't grab me like they usually do. The angle doesn't really mix with his style too well, IMO.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I usually love Ross' stuff, but this one just doesn't grab me like they usually do. The angle doesn't really mix with his style too well, IMO.




Really?  I've seen this angle another of times in his works before... 

On a side note: I would liked to have seen a Greg Horn cover...  Oh well maybe issue two.


----------



## BastionPress_Creech (Apr 11, 2005)

I like all three, but that's just me. I've always had a soft spot for fantasy art.


----------



## Klaus (Apr 11, 2005)

IIRC, there's also a Greg Land cover somewhere.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> IIRC, there's also a Greg Land cover somewhere.




Yeah on the 25 cent preview that's already been released...  Love his artwork, not so thrilled with Sonja's pose.


----------

